# ECA stack vs yohimbe



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

So i've been reading up on eca stack and seen that it doesn't actually do much except boost energy and just suppresses your appetite whereas yohimbe actually targets stubborn belly fat which is what i want to get rid of which is actually the best option for fat loss?

I was also told not to mix them together aswell because it can be even more dangerous so which should i go for?


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

I've ran 2 x 2 week ECA stacks and am currently on my first 2 week yohimbine stack.

for me there is no contest ECA all the way, saw great results of it and the energy is phenomenal allowing you to drop calories and carbs right down. Yohimbine for me is a lot more subtle, it's working and is a nice addition to a cut but for energy its not been a jot on ECA.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

staffs_lad said:


> I've ran 2 x 2 week ECA stacks and am currently on my first 2 week yohimbine stack.
> 
> for me there is no contest ECA all the way, saw great results of it and the energy is phenomenal allowing you to drop calories and carbs right down. Yohimbine for me is a lot more subtle, it's working and is a nice addition to a cut but for energy its not been a jot on ECA.


i'm also on ECA stack (been on for 5days now) i think people do over react with the results... or maybe it's just me i havn't really lost that much but still pretty noticeable however i've only used yohimbe for like a week then i stopped and even then was really small doses i'm thinking about giving it a proper go


----------



## S.eb (Apr 7, 2013)

Whats yohimbe?.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

S.eb said:


> Whats yohimbe?.


have a read

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/issa33.htm


----------



## S.eb (Apr 7, 2013)

Cheers for that . Wasa good read. Ive never heard of it before. But by the looks of the test it seems level with an eca, wonder if its one of those personal prefrance things, why not try both, and see what works best for you ?


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> i'm also on ECA stack (been on for 5days now) i think people do over react with the results... or maybe it's just me i havn't really lost that much but still pretty noticeable however i've only used yohimbe for like a week then i stopped and even then was really small doses i'm thinking about giving it a proper go


Results wise, yes people over react. If your running a 2 week cycle you can't expect mind blowing changes but i certainly see much better than natural body comp improvements on the stuff. For me personally i like using these sorts of things at the end of a cut or when the fat loss slows down. It seems to give the fat burning process a nice kick up the rear and I love the feeling of stims. (though i haven't touch the stuff in a year or more i do/did love the occasional recreational stim dabble, MDMA, Speed, Coke etc)

Wont help physique wise but theres something about being wired that is not to shabby haha


----------

